# Canadian Matamp Distributor



## EXKid (May 6, 2009)

I just found out about this and thought I'd pass it along.

http://www.g-spot-music.com/matamp.html

The US distribution has been rocky. Long wait times and other childish banter over the internet between the US guy and Matamp UK has lead to an infrastructure that is difficult to trust. At least from where I sit. Maybe the Canadian outlet is a little more stout.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.moogaudio.com/index.php?cPath=23&sort=2a&filter_id=47

They don't have much listed, but you can always contact them to see what else they have.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh my christ, $2500 plus shipping for a 6x12?

Heck, Bogner quoted me at $1500 plus shipping for a custom 6x12


----------



## Fingerpoet (Aug 27, 2009)

Moog audio in downtown toronto always has a few of these sitting around if I remember correctly. You can go and audition these before you put down that much cash if it's in the area.


----------



## octofour (Feb 17, 2009)

Moog Audio is a good store, I got my Diezel from them, they where really helpful


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

I purchased my Matamp First Lady from G-Spot and was very satisfied with the service. He always had immediate answers to my questions. Yes, Matamp stuff is expensive in North America probably because of the small quantities being shipped, no volume rate drop. 

The workmanship on the amp is pretty great. Now I am hoping to pair it up with a 2x12, if I can ever get one made.


----------



## G_Spot_Music (Dec 17, 2007)

warplanegrey said:


> Oh my christ, $2500 plus shipping for a 6x12?
> 
> Heck, Bogner quoted me at $1500 plus shipping for a custom 6x12



Hi, i am the Canada and USA representative for Matamp.co.uk

right now, you can buy the 6x12 for 2399.99$ CAD taxes and shipping included.
It's in my eBay store, search for item # 290344358794

Plenty of new gear arrived just 2 weeks ago.

Moog Audio always have some Matamp gear in stock too.

i'm always here to help, so just ask anything and i will answer.

Cheers
"G"


----------



## G_Spot_Music (Dec 17, 2007)

patrickh said:


> I purchased my Matamp First Lady from G-Spot and was very satisfied with the service. He always had immediate answers to my questions. Yes, Matamp stuff is expensive in North America probably because of the small quantities being shipped, no volume rate drop.
> 
> The workmanship on the amp is pretty great. Now I am hoping to pair it up with a 2x12, if I can ever get one made.


Hi Patrick, hope you are enjoying the First Lady.
I have a regular 2x12 with CELESTION G12H 70th Anniversary speakers.
or a Retro 2x12 Vertical with Vintage 30 speakers.

Both have free shipping and no taxes. And if you buy it direct from G-Spot-Music (not on eBay) i can take another 50$ off (eBay fees)

Good for anyone, btw.

Contact me for more info.
Cheers
"G"


----------

